
Show HN: Create instant data back-ends for applications from spreadsheet data - El_Mo
https://nonstopops.io/excel.html
======
fiatjaf
I like these things, the problem is that they all assume your spreadsheet is
organized like an SQL table.

~~~
fiatjaf
Organizing data in a spreadsheet as if it was an SQL table is not a good idea.

In one hand, if you're organized like that, you come up with a schema and
follow it, why aren't you using SQL directly?

On the other hand, by using spreadsheets as tables you lose 80% of the
spreadsheet's flexibility and powers.

~~~
El_Mo
I presume you are talking about formulas here?

